# What to do?



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

What do you do when your DH, DW, girlfriend, boyfriend, SO, etc. is gone for a few days?  Nick is away for a parade and change of command in Quebec City until Friday night, I just dropped him off.    I plan on watching a few movies and playing some computer games, then tomorrow once my legs are better from the 7 hours of biking we did yesterday, I'll go shopping for some clothes (Haven't done that since January!).  Other than that, any ideas?  It's his birthday on Monday, and Monday is my first day of work in Ontario so I won't be here.  Should I have a cake ready for when he gets home?  

I've never made a cake before.. sorry I am rambling, but I am just trying to get ideas for what to do!  Making a cake would definately be on the bill for Friday though!

Edit.. he turns the big 3-0!  lol


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 2, 2008)

Rearrange the furniture and toss one of the desks.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 2, 2008)

*How about doing what I love to do - curl up with a good book.*


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 2, 2008)

When my hunney bunney is out of town....

I cook!

Big surprise, huh? LOL

It is when I either make a dish I like that she doesn't, like spare ribs and kraut,
or I attempt new stuff, with a back up Take N Bake pizza in the fridge, just in
case!

Otherwise, why not make a spa-at-home day of it? Soft music, hot bath, indulgent
snacks, phone off the hook (or not), post the results of the furniture re-arrangement..


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2008)

Eat dinner while standing over the sink.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Rearrange the furniture and toss one of the desks.



 I wish!!!!!! I'm moving my things to Ontario next month so I won't bother with that.. lol... plus I need one of these desks to take with me!!

I think I might just cook, great idea ( who would have ever thought?!?!?)

I'm going to make a spinach artichoke dip that I absolutely LOVE. Not sure what else I can make, any suggestions?  I kind of want to make a cake for him but I think I'd be better off buying one... !

I'm looking at snack foods to make. I already have  4 steaks in the fridge that I'm going to marinate and slice up for asian stir fry.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

Why over the sink?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 2, 2008)

well my hubby does not go anywhere but.. if he did... I would do a happy dance and be able to go somewhere without him saying where are you going , don't spend any money, blah , blah , blah...


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Why over the sink?


 
Because that's what people do when they are by themselves.  LOL  Steaks are a tad difficult though.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

The only thing I've eaten over the sink on my own is a mango. I ate it like an apple and had juice dripping everywhere on my face, neck, hands. lol

In addition to the hot artichoke and spinach dip I might just get a nice cheese and some bread.


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2008)

Single guys tend to eat over the sink Saph. No need for a plate as you can just let everything fall into the sink. Easy clean up and no dishes


----------



## lulu (Jul 2, 2008)

I change in to comfy knickers, lol, take off my makeup and whack some honey/facepack on my face. I do all the annoying things that take up time ith personal care, painting toenails etcetc, so that I look better hen he comes back and I can curl arund him doing nothing ith him when he is there instead of all that stuff.

I read more than ever, I listen to the music that he's not so keen on that I like and dance in the stupid way you can when noone is watching you, and sing too loudly, I wear those comfy holey t shirts that are oh so comfy but hardly seductive and  I make sure home is just the best place he could come home too.

I plan what I'm going to feed him when he's next home


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2008)

lol, gb. 

i still do that when no one's around.

before we were married and had our son, whenever dw went to visit her brother in virginia or her friend in minnesota, i pretty much spent the days at work (i always work), and the nights at my local irish pub before ending the night at the bada bing.  somehow i made it into work the next day (and back to the bing that night).


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow.. I didn't think people actually did that lol

Sounds terrific Lulu!  I'm going to be doing my nails too, and taking as long in the shower as I please! hehe. Along with the other things.. cooking, eating, playing games, reading, watching my favorite movies.  I'm going to watch the harry potter series..  for the 47th time? lol


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2008)

how do you think all of those strippers pay their way through "college"?


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> how do you think all of those strippers pay their way through "college"?



By eating over the sink??


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> playing some computer games




List please....


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey, get a box cake mix and some frosting. Might not be "home made from scratch", 
but Nick will appreciate it.
If *I* can do it, so can you, LOL!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 2, 2008)

When I am apart from my SO, I honestly just enjoy some "me" time. Space can be good.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2008)

like the space you put a dollar in?  <3


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

World of Warcraft, Sims 2, Black and White, AoE 3.. I play alot of games! lol.. I have a whole cd holder (holds about 100 cds) full of games.

I also have a ps2 and a Wii... wanting to get Wii Fit soon!

I'll end up doing a cake mix probably, something chocolate.. mmmmmmmmmmmm.

I just came back from lugging all the crap I bought on my back and arms from the grocery store a few blocks away, and now I'm sitting down with the AC and a big glass of milk to dip my Oatmeal double chocolate cookies in.

I also bought some dates, never had them fresh before.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 2, 2008)

Saph has more games than me!!!



/starts to head for the store... gets distracted by the Xbox with GTA4, remembers he promised to help someone PuG in Warcraft tonight.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

I know, who would have thought?

Do I LOOK like a geek? lol

I have lots of games, watch Harry Potter and read the books over and over, like LOTR, have played pen and paper Dungeons and Dragons....


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 2, 2008)

But the important question.......

Alliance or Horde?


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

Alliance.. Horde are annoying.. killing needlessly.. BAH.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm conflicted... Movies, or games? hmmmmmmm lol


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 2, 2008)

> have played pen and paper Dungeons and Dragons



Started at age 15, now 47... currently clearing Vincent's Tower of a horde
of vampires who are trying to use the Magic Power Nexus at the top to
bring back Vlad, King of the Vampires! yeee haw!

PS2 needs more Snowblind company games like Baldur's Gate.. 2 person single screen.
Because I was lucky enough to find a wife who likes to WHAP! SLAP! those games.
She's a fearsome warrior indeed! I prefer magic, myself.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

GB said:


> Eat dinner while standing over the sink.



LOL - my husband does that too!

I take bubble baths, drink Champagne, and eat sushi....but I do the same when he's home too   I guess the difference would be I get the WHOLE bottle of Champagne and don't have to share the sushi...and I get to watch TV with no flipping of channels!!


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

KE, you are making me want to go down to the corner and buy a bottle of bubbly while I watch my Harry Potter movies and eat hot spinach artichoke dip and cookies.

Is it considered OK to drink a whole bottle to yourself? lol


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Alliance.. Horde are annoying.. killing needlessly.. BAH.


Grrrr...







Don't make me go get my 2H axe!!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Is it considered OK to drink a whole bottle to yourself? lol



Yes. In fact, the standing rule around here is that when you remove the cork, it must be thrown away.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL RJ.. I'm on a private French server, so good luck ^_^ lol

I'm only a level 40 Human priest, and a lvl 23 Paladin Draenai... 

Well thats great news, because I put a bottle of bubbly in the fridge


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

I just popped the champagne all over my carpet, thats nice lol


----------



## Mama (Jul 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> World of Warcraft, Sims 2, Black and White, AoE 3.. I play alot of games! lol.. I have a whole cd holder (holds about 100 cds) full of games.
> 
> I also have a ps2 and a Wii... wanting to get Wii Fit soon!
> 
> ...


 
Do the chocolate mayonaise cake with some peanut butter icing!  I hadn't made one in years until I read the thread on this forum and dug out my Mama's recipe.  Made one the other day and it brought back sooooo many memories.  I posted my Mama's recipe for the cake and the peanut butter icing on my website if you're interested.

Mayonaise Cake 

Whipped Peanut Butter Icing


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 2, 2008)

That actually looks really good - although, can't you get the same effect with sour cream?


----------



## Mama (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know Saph. You'd have to ask someone more knowledgeable than me!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 2, 2008)

Where might one sign up for this "alone time" you all speak of?
I call it a shower.....


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> That actually looks really good - although, can't you get the same effect with sour cream?


 It will work. Other than that do what ever you want to do stay up late, sleep late drink an entire bottle of champagne with the dip. Do what ever you feel like. Do what pleases you. Enjoy your time alone. When ever DH leaves for a few days I'm in heaven not that I don't love him but I do love my alone me time. I don't do anything much different but that's when I don't have to pick up after him cook for him etc. I always plan on staying up late but usually go to bed early I guess that comes with age. I keep thinking I will go wild if you can call it that But I have always enjoyed a certain amount of solitude. Have fun with it do what you feel like when you feel like it. If you have any hobbies get back into it.Think of it as your own little private vacation before you need to gear up for your new job. ENJOY YOUR SELF, ENJOY LIFE!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Where might one sign up for this "alone time" you all speak of?
> I call it a shower.....


 I can soooooo relate to this! Actually, I'm jealous because I am never alone. But if I was, I think I would read, watch chick flicks, sew, paint my toenails, give myself a facial - I have to stop because it's really depressing me. I really wish we lived closer Suzie cuz we could trade off babysitting and then we'd both get showers at least once a week!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 3, 2008)

Well it's just one freeway anyway...
I'm right off I35..... I believe that goes to TX!!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 3, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Well it's just one freeway anyway...
> I'm right off I35..... I believe that goes to TX!!!



Suzi....

Having lived there for a bit, I believe I35 would be referred to as "going *to*" MN. It would obviously be a TX highway first and foremost.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

ronjohn55 said:


> Suzi....
> 
> Having lived there for a bit, I believe I35 would be referred to as "going *to*" MN. It would obviously be a TX highway first and foremost.


 I thought all the highways start from and lead to Texas!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

Well of course I miss him, but I agree it is nice to be alone for a bit.  I watched a movie last night and went to sleep when I felt like it.  I had some cheese and bread for lunch today, and for dinner I'm going to eat dip and watch a movie and do my nails and drink the rest of the champagne.

I wanted to go shopping today but its really crummy outside. I'll go tomorrow  I am going to do a bit of cleaning before I settle down for the night with ME things.


----------



## lulu (Jul 4, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Well of course I miss him, but I agree it is nice to be alone for a bit. I watched a movie last night and went to sleep when I felt like it. I had some cheese and bread for lunch today, and for dinner I'm going to eat dip and watch a movie and do my nails and drink the rest of the champagne.
> 
> I wanted to go shopping today but its really crummy outside. I'll go tomorrow  I am going to do a bit of cleaning before I settle down for the night with ME things.


 
Glad you are coping!

Mine comes home tonight for the first time in a fortnight. Gosh, we used to do fortnights often, but I've got used to weekly and I've missed him LOADS.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 4, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Well of course I miss him, but I agree it is nice to be alone for a bit. I watched a movie last night and went to sleep when I felt like it. I had some cheese and bread for lunch today, and for dinner I'm going to eat dip and watch a movie and do my nails and drink the rest of the champagne.
> 
> I wanted to go shopping today but its really crummy outside. I'll go tomorrow  I am going to do a bit of cleaning before I settle down for the night with ME things.


 
*Looks like you have it down pat.  I miss my husband tremendously but I love being single so I can do what I want, where I want and for as long as I want.  I come and go on a whim and if I want to eat chips and dip for dinner, I can!  *


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 10, 2008)

Ask and ye shall receive.....
My mom just picked my kids up to take them until Saturday. 
I have absolutely NO CLUE what to do, its only been an hour!!!! 
So I ate a Hershey bar and had a diet coke w/ Lime. 
Too bad its raining I'd play "beached whale" in the sun


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 10, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.....
> My mom just picked my kids up to take them until Saturday.
> I have absolutely NO CLUE what to do, its only been an hour!!!!
> So I ate a Hershey bar and had a diet coke w/ Lime.
> Too bad its raining I'd play "beached whale" in the sun



Lulu has the right idea  
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=638493&postcount=12


----------



## TanyaK (Jul 10, 2008)

Suziquzie - please tell me that you have a bottle of champagne that you're going to finish on your own.

Whenever Adrienne goes away (when I don't have to work the weekend) I have a girls lunch on the Saturday which means that Friday night I start preparing the food , Saturday the girls are here (and lunch usually lasts the whole day and well into the evening) and  Sunday morning I recover - makes for a pretty busy weekend.


----------

